# protein during ivf



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

hi all 

i am a bit confused i am just beginning my 2nd cycle of ivf this week(1st 1 .cancelled) i have been hearing some information re eating more protein and drinking full fat milk does this help your eggs?? also is it good to use a hot water bottle during stimms??

any sugesstions would be great
x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Macker ,yes it is recommended you eat plenty of protein ...maybe cheese ,chicken ,beans etc to help egg quality and also get the hot water bottle on your tummy to help your wee eggies grow  ,you maybe sweating big time but sure well worth it   .On my last cycle on day 7 of stims i had only 1 small follicle 5 days later i had 3 (excellent for me) i had a hot water glued to my belly but it was Feb so more than bearable .....good luck.

P.S I didnt bother with the milk on cycle 3


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey macker i think we were speaking on ur other thread my last cycle got cancelled and am on stimms at the moment on my second one was advised to drink 3 litres of water a day a(i can include milk or fruit juice also and deduct that) and lots of protein dairy products etc to prevent me overstimulating they said there some link that protein may help prevent it am carrying around sprt cap bpotle water at the mo !!!and slugging slugging slugging!
just did my shopping there and was lookin around for nce things to do wit the protein thing nice idea just ate it a few hours ago yogurt with sunfloweer seeds which are 25%protein and they were a delicous snack they good for metabolism 2! im not a big health buff but i though they were tasty snack 
hope this helps!
oh yes and the hot water bottle i heard some other ladies on bout that and it 2do wit lining and folly growth!

hey emak how u getting on hun


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the good tips there ladies.. i drink two litres of water everyday so am ok with that i have upped my  protein everyday. i just had my pre period scan so shoild begin stimms by end of week so will try this hot water bottle trick out... do i have to have it on costantly


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

all the best hun  hope all goes well also if ur interested join the jul aug sept cycle buddy thread ull fid a lot of great support there and they ladies are really nice 
talk soon
xxx


----------

